# HGVC Sea World



## schiff1997 (Nov 15, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what and where unit 2BB is located at the Hilton Grand Vacation Club Seaworld.  Is this a 2 Bedroom lockout?  My MIL is 80 years old and can't walk very far anymore, so I am trying to find this unit location at the resort.
Thanks


----------



## sb1070 (Nov 16, 2005)

That's my home resort and I've stayed there 5 times and have never been given anything other than a lockout so I would say they're all lockouts but I suppose I could be wrong

2 bedrooms in building 1 and 2 are completely different floor plans than buildings 2 - 10

I was there last week and saw they leveled the old welcome center and are adding more units.  I personally think it's too close to the road, but the welcome center was no longer needed since Hilton is selling units at the other resort

Scott


----------



## happybaby (Jan 20, 2006)

*HGVC Seaworld*

A little late for this post.   We have a 3br BB confirmed thru RCI for MAY AND HGVC told me that the BB stands for a 3BR.   If it said (LK or BK)  can't remember the exact letters then it would be a lock-out

Do you know where these rooms are located.  I called and requested a room near the lake and main pools.  They said they would do what they can, but no gurantee


----------

